# Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2018)

Hallo Leute,

gestern habe ich o.g. Rolle erhalten und habe sie eben am Wasser getestet. Vorab lässt sich sagen, dass ich echt angetan war. Verarbeitet top. Sehr sanfter und ruhiger Lauf. Dachte ich zumindest... 

Eben dann am Wasser direkt den 4er Mepps geschmissen und merkte sofort, da kann was nicht stimmen. Der Wiederstand beim Einkurbeln ist derart hoch das man meinen könnte, da hängt ein dicker Batzen Kraut dran. Also sobald ich Köder fische die einen hohen Druck im Wasser aufbauen, ist das Kurbeln echt mit Kraftsport zu vergleichen. Sehr unangenehm. Ich hatte vorher ne Quantum Hypercast TP820, welche ich gewechselt habe weil sie mir zu klein ist. Jetzt kommt die Shimano und enttäuscht mich enorm. Bei der TP820 war alles absolut normal. Es muss an der Rolle liegen. Was mich dann allerdings wundert, dass sie im "Leerlauf" butterweich läuft. Kein Kratzen, keine komischen Geräusche, nix. Erst sobald ich schwerere Köder fische wird die Sache extrem schwergängig. 
Was mir ebenfalls auffällt ist, dass manchmal, wenn ich ca 10m eingekurbelt habe, dieser Wiederstand nachlässt und es sich einigermaßen normal anfühlt. 

Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Ich habe mal danach gegoogelt, leider finde ich da zur Nasci nichts. Aber es hatte wohl mal jemand dasselbe Problem mit einer Stradic und da wurde gesagt, dass es sich um Fertigungtoleranzen handelt. Nach einem Umtausch seiner Stradic war alles normal. Kann es also sein, dass ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe? Bin jedenfalls ziemlich ernüchtert, da die Bewertungen zur Nasci durchweg positiv sind. 


Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Umtauschen und erst garnicht aufschrauben wenn es nicht normal ist !!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Ach genau noch was was mir aufgefallen ist. Die Bremse ist irgendwie zu stark. Stelle ich die Bremse ganz locker ein, scheint sie mir immernoch viel zu viel Wiederstand abzugeben. Hatte ich bisher bei noch keiner Rolle in dem Ausmaß. Weiß nicht obs mit meinem Problem was zu tun hat, aber wollte ich noch anmerken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Umtauschen und erst garnicht aufschrauben wenn es nicht normal ist !!!



Aufschrauben tu ich da sowieso nichts. Obs normal ist weiß ich eben nicht... Vielleicht ist es für die Rolle ja normal, dann bringt mir der Umtausch auch nichts. Ansonsten klar, direkt der Umtausch!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Da konnte ich in dem Moment nicht drauf achten.
Sollte ich dann generell lieber eine andere Rolle nehmen? 
Die guten Bewertungen haben mich halt angesprochen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Also ich hab grad nochmal mit gummifisch getestet. Nach und nach wird die Rolle geschmeidiger...


----------



## Laichzeit (19. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Wenn die Rollen neu und gut gefettet sind, laufen sie manchmal anfangs noch sehr schwer, bis das überflüssige Fett weg ist und sich die Teile gut eingespielt haben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Das kann sein. Aber was mich dann so stutzig macht ist folgendes. Ich habe ca 50 Würfe eben am Kanal gemacht. Ausnahmslos bei jedem Wurf, ließ es sich die ersten 10m schwer kurbel und plötzlich gings einfach leicht... Konnte man andauernd reproduzieren. Das kann doch nicht sein. Sowas hatte ich noch nie. Hätte jetzt eher gedacht, dass vielleicht zu wenig gefettet wurde. Dann muss ich die Tage noch fleißig Blinkern um zu gucken, ob sich was ändert. Und zwar dauerhaft. So gebe ich mich damit nämlich nicht zufrieden.

Haben die Shimano Rollen nicht so eine Wartungsöffnung? Meine da etwas gelesen zu haben...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Aber wenn sie läuft, dann läuft sie wirklich gut. Ich find die Rolle klasse, bis auf dieses Problem.


----------



## hanzz (19. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Mich würde es extrem stören.
Würde zurück gehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Stört mich ja auch extrem. Aber ich werde noch testen da wie gesagt, es ja nicht dauerhaft ist und somit weiß ich, dass es wohl eher nicht mechanischer Defekt, sondern wohl eher was mit der Fettung zu tun haben könnte.

Hat hier niemand diese Rolle und kann mal berichten?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Quasi Trockenschmierung, wo es unter Last unchön wird.
Gerade bei Spinnern muß so ein Werksfusch dann richtig leiden und nicht selten sind solche Rollen nach wenigen Einsätzen bereits reif für die Tonne.

Im Laden und ohne Last kurbelt es sich wahnsinnig weich, die Ernüchterung kommt dann am Wasser.
In vielen heutigen Rollen ist nichtmal mehr ne Messerspitze Fett drin und das rächt sich ganz schnell.

Nen Umtausch wird dir da auch nicht viel bringen, ist alles die gleiche Grütze.

Aufmachen und selbst fetten, wer es nicht kann oder will wird sicherlich in seinem Umfeld jemanden kennen der es machen kann.
Dauert eh nicht lange, Kaffee kochen nimmt mehr Zeit in Anspruch.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Danke für deine Einschätzung Rudi, genau das dachte ich mir nämlich auch.

Fahre morgen mal zum Angelladen meines Vertrauens und lass mir das einmal zeigen. Dann nehm ich gleich Fett mit das ich es in Zukunft auch selbst machen kann.

Unter anderem deshalb bin ich auch immer überzeugter von Okuma. Die fetten nämlich auch werksseitig noch richtig. Ich muss nur noch mehr Vertrauen in die Rollen aufbauen. Die beiden die ich habe, sind erste Sahne. Aber an eine Spinnrolle habe ich mich noch noch rangetraut, gibt leider auch nicht so viel Auswahl und Erfahrungswerte in dem Bereich von Okuma


----------



## rhinefisher (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Moin!
Das ist keinesfalls normal, die Rollen laufen eigentlich auch unter Last sehr weich.
Tausche das Ding einfach um!
Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Hast du ne Nasci? Wie Rudi schreibt, werden die wohl alle nicht richtig gefettet sein und ich muss nachfetten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



bastido schrieb:


> Rudi hat natürlich recht, ne ordentliche Schmierung scheint den heute zu teuer aber ich hatte noch keine Shimano Rolle die out of the box unter Last nicht lief. Das eine bessere Schmierung hier Abhilfe schaft ist zumindest nicht sicher. Haste das Ding einmal offen ist die Garantie futsch. Schicke das Teil zurück und wenn das Teil dann out of the box läuft, kannste immer noch nachfetten um sicher zu sein.




Jep, mache ich auch. Hab mir schon Rücksendemarke angefordert. Sehe in dem Falle nicht ein, die Versandkosten zu übernehmen. Ist ja klar ein Defekt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



bastido schrieb:


> Rudi hat natürlich recht, ne ordentliche Schmierung scheint den heute zu teuer aber ich hatte noch keine Shimano Rolle die out of the box unter Last nicht lief. Das eine bessere Schmierung hier Abhilfe schaft ist zumindest nicht sicher. Es ist nämlich nicht so, dass jeder der ne Rolle kauft die direkt mal aufschraubt und die meisten laufen trotzdem. Haste das Ding einmal offen ist die Garantie futsch. Schicke das Teil zurück und wenn es dann out of the box läuft, kannste immer noch nachfetten um sicher zu sein.


Da bin ich ganz bei dir.

Wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat und seine Ansprüche wahren will, einschicken  und gut.


Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



> ich hatte noch keine Shimano Rolle die out of the box unter Last nicht lief


Ich auch nicht. Meiner 4000er FA Feeder und meine US Baitrunner laufen 1A. Aber bei günstigeren Produkten scheint Shimano gern mal zu schlampen#c


----------



## angler1996 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

ich würd mal über die Übersetzung und  Schnureinzug in Verbindung mit 4 Mepps nachdenken#h


----------



## hecht99 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Meiner 4000er FA Feeder und meine US Baitrunner laufen 1A. Aber bei günstigeren Produkten scheint Shimano gern mal zu schlampen#c



Könnte ich jetzt aber auch nicht sagen. Ich hab von früher her (8 bis 10 Jahre) eine Catana (z. Eisangeln), 2 Nexave und 2 Exage Rollen und alle machen auf Ansitzruten noch eine gute Figur.
 Werden Spinnrollen dauerbelastet, sind Billigmodelle nach ca. 2 Jahren durch, mittelpreisige ca. 4 Jahre und ich kenne Leute die eine Stella in 8 Jahren durchgefischt haben!
 Gleiches gilt aber auch für Daiwa!

 Andere versagen oft (nicht immer!) schon früher!


----------



## hecht99 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich würd mal über die Übersetzung und Schnureinzug in Verbindung mit 4 Mepps nachdenken#h



Dies kommt noch hinzu, gute Anmerkung. Bei hoher Übersetzung und relativ zügiger Köderführung machen die Spinner schon heftig Druck (zumindest für Plastikröllchen)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich würd mal über die Übersetzung und  Schnureinzug in Verbindung mit 4 Mepps nachdenken#h




Hat mit der Tatsache, dass die Rolle schwer läuft, nix zu tun. Auch bei Wobblern, Gummifischen, oder anderen gewichtigen Ködern läuft sie schwer.


Und ich kann auch langsamer kurbeln, ändert auch nix. Oder worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Dies kommt noch hinzu, gute Anmerkung. Bei hoher Übersetzung und relativ zügiger Köderführung machen die Spinner schon heftig Druck (zumindest für Plastikröllchen)






Dann taugt die Rolle leider nichts. Dann werd ich den Tausch wohl gegen die normale Version vollziehen. Die Übersetzung war dann wohl falsch gewählt.


 Danke nochmal für den Hinweis!#6


Retourenschein erhalten, heut schnell Schnur umspulen dann geht sie direkt raus. Hoffentlich hab ich noch ne Spule rumfliegen...


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Alternativ würde ich mal bei Daiwa schauen. Muss sagen - wahr jahelang Shimano Fan... aber die Daiwas finde ich im low-mid Preisbereich besser. Wirken irgendwie stabiler...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Mit Hardbody sind die günstigen Daiwas wie Legalis oder Exceler jedenfalls konkurrenzlos in P/L.

Die neuen LT-Versionen davon sind meiner Meinung wieder nen Rückschritt..würd ich nicht mit ner Kneifzange anfassen wollen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Ok, dann lasse ich mir vielleicht doch ne Daiwa umtauschen.
 Na toll, die haben natürlich nur die LT Versionen...Muss ich wohl dann woanders bestellen#c


Rudi, die sind ok? Die haben doch genau so eine hohe Übersetzung...

https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/daiwa-legalis-ha
https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/daiwa-exceler-2506h-ea?action_ms=1


Gibt nur die 2500er in niedriger Übersetzung.


https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/daiwa-exceler-ea-2500a-frontbremsrolle/




Bin kurz davor, meine Quantum Hypercast TP820 einfach zu behalten...Ist zwar klein, aber die ist wenigstens zuverlässig. Wobie es ja eigentlich nicht sein kann, dass ich keine Rolle mit hoher Übersetzung nutzen kann...Ich glaube ich hatte einfach Pech mit der Nasci.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Nimm die Legalis 3000HA vom Bode....rundum Glücklichpaket zum äußerst fairen Preis, inkl. vollwertiger E-Spule aus Alu.

Übersetzung hat die 5 komma irgendwas : 1, das passt für nahezu alles.

Zuden Hardbody-Gehäuse, kein Plastik...da mußt sehr lange suchen um vergleichbares zu finden.
Damit kannste dann auch schwere Rotationsköder dauerfeuern, lacht die Rolle nur müde drüber.

Ich hab die seit einigen Jahren in vers. Größen im Einsatz, die laufen einfach problemfrei.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Das ist aber von der Stabilität her auch lange keine Penn Slammer oder  Applause / BlackArc, also ist schon ein gut Stück Leichtbau mit dem Kunststoff-Skelett-"Air"-Rotor, der regelrecht durchscheinenden mickrigen Kunststoffzapfenauflage zum Alubody und den kleinen Lagern, incl. dem ungeschmierten Rücklaufsperrenlager, was gerne beim tauchen regelrecht instantan einen "Daiwa-Gate" Totalrostausfall erzeugt.

Das sind auch schon Leichtbaurollen mit hoher Übersetzung 1:6.0 (2000H,2500H) oder 1:5.6 (3000H), sehr gut für leichteres Fischen, Forelle Zander super, auch an der Match- oder Floatrute klasse, aber nicht fürs schwere Keulen.
Zuerst geht da auch gleich mal die Schmierung in die Knie, wenn man sie quält. Neu geschmiert laufen sie aber alle, ob Legalis Exceler Theory Saltist, sanft schnurend wie ein Kätzchen, die Bauart ist immer noch Daiwa Hardbody und das tut schon, wenn es denn glatt läuft. 

Mit dem Volleinsatz "OoB" Out-of-Box möchte ich warnen, da bekommen die Globeristen auch nicht ordentlich sicher ab Werk hin. 
Dagegen sind sogar deren Plastik-DS5-Carbon-LTs aus Vietnam deutlich besser geschmiert.

P/L der Auslaufmodelle (incl. Schlechtschmierung für den Selberfixer) ist halt aktuell sehr gut bei einigen Händlern - vor allem wenn man das mit einer Infinity Q Hardbody von ehemals vergleicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gibt nur die 2500er in niedriger Übersetzung.
> https://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/daiwa-exceler-ea-2500a-frontbremsrolle/


Das ist im Moment ein P/L Knaller Restposten, praktisch eine Freams ohne das durchaus verzichtbare MagSeal.

Der Knackpunkt ist: Kannst Du die selber schmieren oder hast jemanden, der die demnächst nach der ersten Testphase komplett neu schmieren kann?
Sobald die Rolle kratzig läuft, galoppiert auch der Verschleiß innen drin.

Ich habe an den unbehandelten neuen Legalis 2500 mit 1:6.0 bisher nur Spinner  im Bereich bis Mepps 3 Aglia fliegendes Blattgefischt und für machbar befunden, der den Daiwa H-übersetzten ist das genauso nervig wie bei allen hochübersetzten, und erst mit verbesserter Schmierung nimmt auch der Rollwiderstand unter Zug erheblich ab, die 1:5,6 der 3000 sind schon erheblich kräftiger am ziehen, ohne dass ein klemmen spürbar wird.


----------



## Marcoallround (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Hey 
Ich hab die Nasci und ich bin top zufrieden läuft extrem geschmeidig und ohne problehme. Trotz der 200er grösse gehe ich sogar regelmässig damit auf Hecht mit leichteren Ködern oder manchmal geh ich auch damit Feedern da steigt auch der eine oder andere schöne Karpfen ein. Die Bremse ist meiner meinung nach bei dem Preis wirklich Top, lässt sich schön fein einstellen. 
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist aber von der Stabilität her auch lange keine Penn Slammer



Nuja, ne Slammer ist auch richtig oldschool, schwer wie nen Bleiklotz und nen Wickelbild, da lachen selbst 70er Jahre Rollen drüber.
Das ist echt nur was für Schweraufgaben oder Grobmotoriker.
Das wirklich gute an den Penn's, sie sind satt vom Werk aus gefettet, manchmal auch zuviel.

Es gibt leider heute kaum noch Rollen, die ab Werk ausreichend geschmiert sind.
Egal welche Firma und Preisklasse, da wird gespart was das Zeug hält damit es samtig weich im Laden läuft....ein direktes Kaufargument.

Mir persönlich ist ne Gewährleistung völlig egal, jede neue Rolle wird erstmal aufgemacht, zerlegt, entfettet und anschließend neu gefettet. Zuguterletzt fliegen gewöhnliche Filzbremsscheiben raus und werden durch CFK-Scheiben ersetzt.
Ich traue den Herstellern schon lange nicht mehr über den Weg, wenn ich's selbst mache weiß ich was ich da habe und kann mich auch drauf verlassen.

Zugegeben, kann nicht jeder und wollen noch weniger, helfen würde es aber vielen sich damit mal zu befassen.
Ist ja kein Hexenwerk und irgend ne olle Rolle die nicht mehr benutzt wird, hat doch eigentlich jeder rumliegen als Übungsobjekt.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

So, die Nasci ist aufm Weg zurück zum Händler. Hätte ich mit Schmiere wohl doch lösen können das Problem.
Nun ist die Frage, was nehmen? Bevor ich die 2500er nehme kann ich gleich meine TP820 behalten.

Bzgl Rolle auseinander bauen und fetten hätte ich keine Angst, ich muss es nur einmal sehen. Lassen sich alle Rollen nach Schema F zerlegen, oder ist das bei jeder anders?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Vom Grundprinzip her ja, wenn man mal Heckbremsler und Freilaufrollen außen vor lässt.

Bei Interesse kann ich dir gern am Sonntag mal ein paar Bilder machen, wie man eine Rolle zerlegt. Vorher komme ich leider nicht dazu, muß bis Samstag noch malochen.

Meld dich einfach mal per PN.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Klasse dank dir Rudi. Interesse ist auf jeden Fall da. Schick mir einfach die Bilder sobald du Zeit hast.

Bzgl Freilauf Rollen. Ist das deutlich komplizierter? Könntest du mir dazu auch Bilder zeigen? Nur wenns nicht zu aufwendig ist. Will dir ja nicht die ganze Zeit stehlen.


----------



## DirkulesMG (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Vom Grundprinzip her ja, wenn man mal Heckbremsler und Freilaufrollen außen vor lässt.
> 
> Bei Interesse kann ich dir gern am Sonntag mal ein paar Bilder machen, wie man eine Rolle zerlegt. Vorher komme ich leider nicht dazu, muß bis Samstag noch malochen.
> 
> Meld dich einfach mal per PN.



Klasse! Würdest Du die Bilder hier veröffentlichen?
Hätte da auch ne Rolle, die das nötig hätte, hab mich aber noch nicht dran getraut #d

Was für ein Entfetter und welches Fett kommt dann neu drauf, hast Du da auch ein paar Tipps?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bzgl Freilauf Rollen. Ist das deutlich komplizierter? Könntest du mir dazu auch Bilder zeigen? Nur wenns nicht zu aufwendig ist. Will dir ja nicht die ganze Zeit stehlen.



Freilaufrollen sind komplizierter..nicht vom Getriebe her, da sind sie gleich, es wird nur deutlich enger im Gehäuse durch den zusätzlichen Mechanismus, der aus diversen recht kleinen Teilen besteht.
Da kann auch schnell mal was verloren gehen ohne das man es direkt sieht.

Würde ich jetzt nicht empfehlen da direkt dran rumzuwerkeln ohne vorausgehende Kenntnisse.


Evtl. mache ich das später mal öffentlich als Anleitung, da brauch ich dann aber auch erstmal bissl mehr Zeit zu.
Aktuell ist das mit meinem Job noch nicht zu vereinbaren.

Zum Neufetten nehme ich grundsätzlich nur die Produkte von ReelX.
Als Entfetter funktioniert zb Bremsenreiniger sehr gut.

Und...Finger weg von WD40. Kann man gern in Türschlösser kippen, aber niemals in Angelrollen.


----------



## Rannebert (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248795


 Ist zu empfehlen, auch wenn die Bilder seit irgendwann nicht mehr die grössten sind, gibt der Thread doch sehr gut den Einblick in das Rollenzerlegen und dann auch wieder erfolgreich zusammenbauen.


Bevor sich Rudi hier die Arbeit macht, und noch so einen Thread erstellt, schaut euch den erst einmal an. Wenn dann Fragen aufkommen, kann man direkter helfen.
Von Freilauf- und Heckbremsrollen lasse ich auch die Finger, alles andere hab ich in meinem Rollenpool schon mehrfach zerlegt, Hexerei ist das nun wirklich keine.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Klasse Leute danke!




Puh, das ist aber schon nicht ohne...Hab mir grad die Bilder angeschaut.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Ich mach mich auch nicht verrückt, nur sie soll halt laufen.
Ich bleib wohl einfach bei der TP820...Sie ist zwar etwas klein, aber die enttäuscht mich nicht. Und damit hab ich schon einige, schwere Köder durchgeleiert. Dennoch würde ich diese gerne auch mal fetten.


Habe zum Glück ne Menge alter Rollen rumfliegen. Da werde ich am WE mal ne Probe machen.


----------



## Fr33 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Tipp:

 Leg ein weißes Tuch etc. als Arbeitsunterlage aus. Und alle Teile nach Reihenfolge darauf ablegen. So ein Smartphone ist auch ganz hilfreich... schnell mal Bilder gemacht und man weiss wo die Teile wieder hin gehören.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Danke für den Tipp.


Ich habe eigentlich nur eine neue Rolle haben wollen, weil ich mit der TP820 nicht so weit rauskam. Kann aber auch an dem Seil von PowerPro gelegen haben. Habe gestern die Tournament auf die TP820 umgespult, die ist wesentlich dünner als die PowerPro. Teste heut mal, ob es sich damit besser werfen lässt.


Bzgl. Rolle auseinanderbauen werde ich am WE mal nen Test mit ner alten Rolle vornehmen. Wobei, ich glaub die haben alle Heckbremse...#d


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Beim ersten Mal musst du die Rolle ja nicht gleich in alle Bestandteile zerlegen.

Zur Grundfettung langts, nur erstmal das Getriebe freizulegen.

Die RedArc aus dem Tröt hat nen Wormshaft, da ist der Aufbau schon etwas umfangreicher.





Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Dann wäre es wirklich sagenhaft, wenn du vielleicht doch ein paar Bilder anhand einer "normalen" Rolle einstellen könntest. Mach dir kein Stress, wenn du Zeit hast. Die Zeit drängt nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Von Freilauf- und Heckbremsrollen lasse ich auch die Finger, alles andere hab ich in meinem Rollenpool schon mehrfach zerlegt, Hexerei ist das nun wirklich keine.



2 Typen Freilaufrollen gehen zumindest erprobterweise(!) gut auseinander und vor allem auch wieder zusammen  :

1) Penn Slammer Liveliner 460, 560 (760 hab ich nicht)
Besonderheit: Alles sehr große Einzelteile nur im Deckel.
2) Shimano Baitrunner Aero GT 6010/8010 mit Heckbremse vollschwarz XZ-Kunststoff - schon bischen älter, als die gerade so richtig durchstarteten. 
Besonderheit: Die Rücklaufsperrenschaltung/Kupplung samt Federn ist ein Teil und fest vernietet. 

Das wichtigste: Die haben keine #6 beidseitig in den Gehäuseschalen gelagerten Rücklaufhebel - den großen oben meine ich.
Die bekommt man nur schwer wieder eingesetzt zumal da auch noch eine Feder dran zerrt. 4 Spinnenschlangenarme haben die wenigsten, mit meiner Frau zusammen habe ich nach einer guten Stunde wenigstens einigermaßen eine Daiwa wieder zusammenbekommen. Demzufolge ist es oft schwer, den korrekten Funktionzustand wieder herzustellen, Daiwa hat mich damit verärgert und die einfachen Cormorans habe ich lieber nicht mehr aufgemacht. Das sind aber auch keine Spinneinsätze.

Die Heckbremse der Baitrunner Aero GT 6010 ist auch unabhängig vom Gehäuse-öffnen, das ist bei den Shimano RA Rollen wie Twinpower, SuperGT, Stradic usw. richtig extrem schlimm, dass sie nur über das runterreißen von Plastikteilen hinten ganz zu öffnen gehen, und auch das blöde wieder zusammenpressen.

Insofern sind die Warnungen berechtigt.

Bei modernen Frontbremsrollen in Kompaktbauweise muss man oft den Rotor erst abnehmen, bevor man an alle Gehäuseschrauben kommt sowie den Deckel freibekommt.
Das war bei den Oltimern anders, da ging es noch den Deckel separat abzunehmen und einfach mal eben nachzuschmieren. 

Und wichtig: Mische nicht einfach irgendwelche Schmiermittel, die zerstören sich oft gegenseitig, was im Gegenschluss heißt: Auch wenn noch neu - *müssen* nicht nachkaufbare oder schlechte oder nicht spezifizierbare Schmiermittel komplett raus! :m
Nach dem kompletten Neueinbringen vorrätiger Schmiermittel ist es dann Jahrzehnte lang saueinfach! #6


----------



## rhinefisher (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Hi!
Die Nasci ist normalerweise sehr gut!
Schau mal hier, die Nasci ist ganz ähnlich...:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=kwEsfoHhRUI
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Danke Rhinefischer. Ich probiere das Ganze wohl erstmal mit meiner Quantum.
 Vielleicht wirft sie sich ja doch besser mit der Daiwa Schnur. Erstmal muss ich mir Rollenfett besorgen...


Eine Frage zum Video: Was Rudi meint mit Getriebe freilegen - Ist das bei Minute 2:32?


----------



## Lorenz (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Leg ein weißes Tuch etc. als Arbeitsunterlage aus.


Einfach irgendein olles Geschirrtuch. Darauf breite ich dann ein bisschen Küchenpapier aus, sodass das Geschirrtuch nicht so versaut und wiederverwendet werden kann und man die Teile besser sieht.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Das Video ist ein ziemliches Schlachtfest. Wenn man die Teile sauber und in der richtigen Reihenfolge auf ein Papier legt, ist das viel einfacher. Die Komponenten der Bremse würde ich so wenig anrühren wie möglich, das braucht es meistens auch nicht. Bei ca. 7:25 stochert er mit dem Schraubenzieher in der Rolle, auch das besser bleiben lassen.
Von diesen Komplett-"Wartungen" halte ich nicht besonders viel, die Rollen lassen sich auch ohne komplettes Zerlegen gut nachfetten und wenn man die Rolle wieder zusammen baut, kann es sein, dass die Einzelteile nicht mehr 100% so zueinander liegen, wie davor. Das führt zu unnötigem Verschleiß, bis es wieder eingelaufen ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Also bis zu welcher Minute sollte ich zerlegen?
Sry für die viele Fragerei


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Video ist ein ziemliches Schlachtfest.



In der Tat, für jemanden der das bisher noch nie gemacht hat, würde ich so ein Video nicht als Anschaungsmaterial empfehlen.
Fängt schon an mit der versifften Unterlage, keine Hinweise zu Werkzeugen etc. Ist aber typisch für Amerikaner, die nehmen irgendeinen x-beliebigen Schraubendreher und zerstören damit häufig die sehr empfindlichen Schräubchen.
Ich würde zb nie auf die Idee kommen, nen Kreuzschraubendreher für Gehäuseschrauben zu nehmen.
Selbst wenn der optimal passt, die Schraube hat definitiv darunter gelitten.
Diese Kreuzschrauben sind immer einseitig durchgeschlitzt, da bietet es sich geradezu an einen Schlitzschraubendreher zu nehmen wenn man die Schraube nicht ruinieren will.
Abgesehen davon hat man bei diesen Schrauben mit nem Schlitzschraubendreher auch bessere Kraftwirkung, gerade wenn Schrauben mit Loctite zugekleistert sind .

@Vincent: Hab ein paar Tage noch Geduld, bevor du vorschnell nach irgendwelchen Videos an deinen Rollen rumdokterst.
Bilder mit Anleitung kommen..versprochen.
Achja, wenn du dir Fett besorgen willst, schau bei deinem Händler ob er die kl. Dosen von ReelX hat...dieses dann in Soft. Das ist alles was du an Schmiermittel brauchst.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Danke Rudi!#6


Mist noch eine Frage: Kann ich Freilaufrollen wenn wenigstens bis zum Getriebe problemlos zerlegen? Wollte meine beiden Okumas dann auch mal fetten.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Fängt schon an mit der versifften Unterlage, keine Hinweise zu Werkzeugen etc. Ist aber typisch für Amerikaner, die nehmen irgendeinen x-beliebigen Schraubendreher und zerstören damit häufig die sehr empfindlichen Schräubchen.



Ob diese Wartungen überhaupt Sinn machen, ist auch fraglich. Die Shimanorollen verlieren zumindest bei mir eigentlich kein Fett. Das häufige Auseinanderbauen führt imho zu einem vorzeitigen Ableben, es sei denn man kann wirklich etwas reparieren. Bei meiner ältesten Rolle war das in sechs Jahren ein Mal ein loses Schräubchen im Getriebe nachziehen, dabei habe ich gleich neu gefettet. 



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also bis zu welcher Minute sollte ich zerlegen?
> Sry für die viele Fragerei



Würde mich nicht groß nach dem Video richten.
Spule runter, Rotor runter.
die Schrauben unterm Rotor lösen, dann die Gehäuseschrauben lösen 
Dann nur die Seitenplatte abheben und reinschauen, ob die Rolle gut gefettet ist. Das reicht fürs Erste. Wormshaft, Getriebe ect. rühre ich nicht an, wenn ich es nicht muss.
Zum Nachfetten muss man aber auch das zerlegen und das alte Fett entfernen. Am Besten schaust du es dir an gut an und machst während dem Zerlegen Bilder mit dem Handy. Am Patienten selbst sieht es auch längst nicht so kompliziert aus, wie im Video.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Hier ein schon mal besseres Video mit mehr methodischer Arbeitsweise.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWwmofKDJoQ
Ein Tablett mit Stoff/Küchenkrepp-Auflage ist aber das wenigste als Unterlage, damit nichts verschwindet.
Der Aufwand im säubern kommt auch rüber.
Unterschiede zwischen PZ und PH und Torx etc. sollte man kennen und erkennen, hochwertiges zunehmend immer mehr Minicschräubchen Microwerkzeug gehört dazu. Bei Toom gibt es LowCost eine Microschrauberbox für ca. 10€, die brauchbar tut.

Auch "Höchststrafe" included, für alle die sich sowas verspieltes haben andrehen lassen! :q :q
Wobei z.B. eine Zauber/RedArc haben auch kaum weniger.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Ich warte mal auf die Bilder von Rudi.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ob diese Wartungen überhaupt Sinn machen, ist auch fraglich. Die Shimanorollen verlieren zumindest bei mir eigentlich kein Fett. Das häufige Auseinanderbauen führt imho zu einem vorzeitigen Ableben, es sei denn man kann wirklich etwas reparieren. Bei meiner ältesten Rolle war das in sechs Jahren ein Mal ein loses Schräubchen im Getriebe nachziehen, dabei habe ich gleich neu gefettet.



Zuerst...Rollen müssen nicht häufig gewartet werden, Ausnahme sind Rollen die im Salzwasser benutzt werden, da ist mindestens ne Spülung und Begutachtung Pflicht wenn man länger Spaß dran haben will.

Bei normal beanspruchten Rollen im Süßwasser genügt es völlig diese alle 2-3 Jahre mal neu zu schmieren.
Da muß man nix dauernd auseinandernehmen, außer es liegt wirklich mal nen Defekt vor.
Fett quillt quasi aus keiner Rolle aus, dafür ist auch zu wenig von drin.
Wenn dann kommt mal ein wenig durch den Hub mit der Achse vorne hoch, das sind aber nur sehr geringe Mengen und stören auch nicht.

Spätestens wenns nicht mehr rund läuft, schwergängiger wird, womöglich sogar Schleifgeräusche  auftreten, ist eine Begutachtung fällig.

Wenn alles rund läuft muß ich auch nicht dran rumdoktern.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Dann habe ich mit der Nasci wohl nen absolutes Montagsmodell erwischt.
Da war wahrscheinlich überhaupt kein Fett drinne#c


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Kann sein, muß aber nicht.
Können genauso gut Fertigungsfehler sein oder minimalst verzogene Bauteile.

Ferndiagnosen sind bei sowas nie ganz einfach ohne es selbst zu sehen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Ich bin grad am überlegen, doch etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Was haltet ihr von der Daiwa Freams 3000A? Soll, laut Tests, sehr gut sein. Was sagt ihr?

https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-freams-3000a-4bb-220m-0-28mm--rd0024


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Nichts. Ich habe 2 daiwa versucht (freams und caldia) und bei beiden war sehr deutlich der umschlagspunkt des exzenters zu spüren (fehlende Dämpfung durch wahrscheinlich nicht vorhandene Schmierung).
Dank magseal wollte ich nicht selber Schrauben. 
Die freams ging 3 mal zu daiwa zum "Service" (jedes Mal 10-12 Wochen ohne Besserung) dann gab's das Geld zurück, die caldia hat ein Laden, der selber warten kann/darf einigermaßen ans laufen gebracht und ist jetzt die Rolle für Einsätze, wo anständige Rollen zu Schade für sind...

Ich bin jetzt wieder bei ryobi applause/AP Power (exzenter fürs grobe) bzw. hab trotz anfänglicher Bedenken wegen wormshaft zu meiner Zufriedenheit (bisher) mal shimano stradic/sustain getestet (eher fürs feine).


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Ok, das ist dann natürlich nochmal ne andere Preisklasse.. Bin völlig überfordert weil ich null Ahnung habe. 
Was ist mit der neuen Spro Black/Red Arc? Ich will auf jeden Fall was haben, was länger hält. Aber 150 wären glaub ich die absolute Schmerzgrenze..200+ für die Sustain finde ich zuviel und bin mir nicht sicher, ob die den Aufpreis zu 150 Euro Rollen wert ist..


----------



## Naish82 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

N Kumpel hat ne Freams 3000 und ist nicht unzufrieden.
Ich hab mir Anfang der Saison die Daiwa Caldia z 3000 beim Gerlinger geholt und bin megs zufrieden..,

Edit: guck dir mal die Daiwa BG an, soll recht robust sein, viel gutes auch im Forum gehört und in deiner gewählten Preisklasse


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Die ryobi AP Power kostet doch auch so um 100 Euro?! (ohne jetzt nochmal eguckt zu haben... Hab meine schon ein paar Tage)
Solide Rolle, nur halt nicht die leichteste (aber auch nicht übertrieben schwer)


----------



## u-see fischer (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

In deinem Buget würde ich mir eine Quantum Throttel kaufen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Ich sagte doch bis ca 150 Euro und du kommst wieder mit so nem 60 Euro Bomber um die Ecke... Hab langsam genug von Billigrollen, wenns ums Spinnfischen geht. Die wird dauerbelastet und muss was aushalten. Außerdem hat meine Shotgun 3 ne vernünftige Rolle verdient  

Ist nicht böse gemeint, falls es so rüberkommt. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit zu oft günstig gekauft und bin fast immer auf die Fresse geflogen. Das geht selbst bei Rutenauflagen los. Ich sollte nicht mehr am falschen Ende sparen. Ne Grundrolle, die vielleicht effektiv 20min maximal am Tag gekurbelt wird, ist ne andere Geschichte. Aber fürs Spinnangeln will ich jetzt endlich mal was langlebiges


----------



## jkc (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> ...Aber fürs Spinnangeln will ich jetzt endlich mal was langlebiges




- teuerer heißt längst nicht langlebiger. Ne Slammer für 60€ überlebt wahrscheinlich jede Stella für mehrere hundert Euro.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Damit spinnt man aber nicht.


----------



## jkc (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Damit spinnt man aber nicht.






:vik: - man?!


Du scheinbar nicht,...ich schon.:q#6


----------



## Naish82 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Für 199,- bekommst du die Caldia z.
Damit werfe ich von 20er Fox Gummis bis zur SG River roach alles...
Butterweich, macht echt Spaß. Tolle rolle


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Wie lange hast du die effektiv genutzt, bzw wie oft bist du damit am Wasser? Die ist ja auch erst ca 6 Monate im Einsatz bei dir, oder?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Vielleicht wäre es nicht ganz verkehrt, wenn du einfach mal schilderst, wie bei dir Spinnangeln ausschaut?

Also...


- welche Art von Köder vorrangig (Gummi, Blech, Rotationsköder, Wobbler etc.)?
- in welchem Gewichtsklassen fallen diese Köder vorrangig bei dir aus?
- in welcher Art von Gewässer fischt du damit vorrangig (Fließ- oder stehende Gewässer)
- Wenn Fluss, wie stark ist dort die Strömung?
- wie weit draußen fischt du oder auch wie tief?
- und zu guter letzt, wie oft gehst du Spinnfischen und wie lange?



Das alles kann sehr auf die Rollenwahl Einfluss nehmen.
So salopp wird hier jeder nur das pauschal empfehlen was er vermutlich selbst fischt...das muß aber noch lange nicht wirklich passend sein, egal welche Preisliga.


----------



## Shura (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Egal was du hier vorgeschlagen bekommst, die Chance, dass Jemand schreibt "mit der Rolle habe ich schlechte Erfahrung gemacht" oder "Das ist doof / ein Rückschritt weil blah" (ohne das Teil jemals getestet zu haben versteht sich) wäre mir zu hoch.
Drum frag ich gar nicht im Board, sondern probiere aus was ich interessant finde an Rollen und sammle lieber selbst meine Erfahrungen.  Erspart mir solche Wissenschaften hier. x)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Ich kann aber nicht zig Rollen ordern, Schnur draufspulen, Tagelang testen, wieder zurückschicken. Das ist doch doof. Aber ich verstehe was du mir sagen willst und sehe das im Groben ja genauso.


@Rudi:


Köderarten eigentlich alle: Gummi ca 10-40g, Spinner 3er-5er Mepps u.Ä., größere und kleinere Wobbler, Blinker. Wobei ich mich mehr auf Gummi spezialisieren möchte in Zukunft. Aber da kommt dann auch ne fettere 3D Throut z.B. an den Haken. Also eigentlich querbeet.
Gewicht so grob zwischen 10 und 60g.



Fische in großen Seen, Mittellandkanal und kleinere Flüssen. Gegebenenfalls kommt bald noch Weser hinzu. Weite ca 30-60m, Tiefe zwischen 1,50 und 17m.
Spinne im Schnitt aufs Jahr gerechnet ca 3 Tage in der Woche und im Schnitt 4-6 Stunden am Tag.


 Hoffe das hilft etwas?


Btw: Ich will keine Rolle mehr wo irgendwas aus Plastik ist. Das war ja bei der Nasci der Fall, laut Post #5...Dann lieber etwas teurer und keine Plaste.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Wenn nix aus Plastik sein soll wirds entweder teuer oder oldschool

Dazwischen haste dann noch div. Rollen mit Metallbody und Kunststoffrotor, die den Job genauso tun und preislich nicht ausarten.
Wurden ja schon einige hier genannt.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Wird wohl alles auf die Caldia Z hinauslaufen. Oder Stradic? Ist etwas günstiger (140 zu 200). Lohnt der Aufpreis der Caldia? Dann gibts ja auch noch die Caldia A. Was ist da der Unterschied?


  Oder was wäre jetzt dein Vorschlag, auch im Hinblick auf meine Köder etc? Danach hattest du ja gefragt.




> Wenn nix aus Plastik sein soll wirds entweder teuer


Welche wären das?


----------



## DirkulesMG (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Irgendwie bist Du schlimmer als eine Frau :q
Du machst ne ganz schöne Wissenschaft aus deiner suche....
Ich fische eine Penn Battle II 4000 schon seit 2 Jahren und die läuft wie am ersten Tag trotz starker Benutzung aber die ist ja nix für dich, da zu billig... |uhoh:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



> Irgendwie bist Du schlimmer als eine Frau :q


|krach:|krach:|krach:
 JETZT bin ich wie eine Frau:q
Problem ist einfach: Es gibt zu viel am Markt und ich habe zu wenig Ahnung...#c

 Ne kein Scheiß, die Penn Battle sagt mir gar nicht mal so wenig zu...|kopfkrat. Wie ist die Verarbeitungstechnisch? Viel Plastik? Da würde sogar die 2500er theorethisch reichen.
Die fällt groß aus, oder? So anhand der Schnurkapazität...


----------



## Spaßfischer (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> |krach:|krach:|krach:
> JETZT bin ich wie eine Frau:q
> Problem ist einfach: Es gibt zu viel am Markt und ich habe zu wenig Ahnung...#c
> 
> ...


Warum gehst du nicht einfach in ein Geschäft und kurbelst mal verschiedene Rollen und machst dir einen Eindruck?
Bei Ködern bis 60g wäre mir eine 2500er nichts. Ich würde diese Köder range allerdings sowieso mit unterschiedlichen Ruten und Rollen fischen.
Rollen wurden schon zu genüge genannt, robust biste meiner Meinung nach bei spro red arc und Penn aufjedenfall nicht verkehrt, wenn es feiner sein soll dann Shimanski stradic...


Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wird wohl alles auf die Caldia Z hinauslaufen. Oder Stradic? Ist etwas günstiger (140 zu 200). Lohnt der Aufpreis der Caldia? Dann gibts ja auch noch die Caldia A. Was ist da der Unterschied?
> 
> 
> Oder was wäre jetzt dein Vorschlag, auch im Hinblick auf meine Köder etc? Danach hattest du ja gefragt.
> ...



Wenn ich allein nur von deinen Ködern, Gewässern und Einsätzen ausgehe, müßten das m.M. mehrere Ruten+Rollen abdecken.
Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts auch beim Angeln nicht, vor allem nicht wenns häufig los geht.

Ich hatte vorher schonmal ne Legalis und Exceler mit Hardbody ins Rennen geworfen, ne Daiwa BG wurde auch von jemanden genannt, ebenso auch ne Ryobi.

Sind alles Rollen die durchaus glücklich machen können ohne tief in die Tasche zu greifen.
Slammer wäre kompromisslos robust, nur nicht ideal bei weiten Würfen mit leichteren Ködern.
Das ist was fürs grobe, für die dicken Latschen.

Wir könnten hiet jetzt alle irgendwelche Rollen mit Vor-und Nachteilen runterbeten.
Schlauer wirste davon auch nicht.
Idealerweise schaust dir ein paar Rollen im Laden an die dich interessieren und fällst darauf deine Entscheidung.
Die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen.
Und irgendeine Rolle im Netz ordern nur weil jemand sagt die wäre toll, ohne sie jemals selbst begrabbelt zu haben, ist wir ne Wundertüte.

Komisch, bei 0815-Artikeln wie Pose, Haken, Blei schaut man sich das vor Ort an. Aber bei Rollen, die oftmals auch jenseits der 150-200€ liegen ordert man blindlinks im Netz aufgrund von Hörensagen.
Verstehe einer die Angler^^

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hecht99 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich kann aber nicht zig Rollen ordern, Schnur draufspulen, Tagelang testen, wieder zurückschicken. Das ist doch doof. Aber ich verstehe was du mir sagen willst und sehe das im Groben ja genauso.
> 
> 
> @Rudi:
> ...


 
 Wären bei mir sicher 3 Kombos!!!

 Du wirst hier keinen allgemein gültigen Tipp bekommen, weil dein Spektrum einfach zu groß ist! 
 Bei 3 Tagen in der Woche je 4 Stunden das ganze Jahr zu Spinnen fischt du in 2 Jahren eh beinnahe jede Rolle der 150 Euro-Klasse durch!


----------



## Leech (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Komisch, bei 0815-Artikeln wie Pose, Haken, Blei schaut man sich das vor Ort an. Aber bei Rollen, die oftmals auch jenseits der 150-200€ liegen ordert man blindlinks im Netz aufgrund von Hörensagen.
> Verstehe einer die Angler^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk




habe eine Angelrolle mal online bezogen....weils nen Zugabe zu nem Zeitungsabonnment war. EienSänger Pro-T Black 25FD.
 Funktioniert bis heute überraschenderweise.
ansonsten hab ich bisher alles einmal in der hand gehabt, teilweise sogar im laden an eine ähnliche rute geschnallt und geschaut wie es sich anfühlt. alles andere lohnt nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



> Warum gehst du nicht einfach in ein Geschäft und kurbelst mal verschiedene Rollen und machst dir einen Eindruck?


 Weil Trockenkurbeln nix bringt...Erst unter Last/am Wasser zeigt sich die Rolle. Geht auch aus meinem Startpost hervor.




> Idealerweise schaust dir ein paar Rollen im Laden an die dich interessieren und fällst darauf deine Entscheidung.
> Die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen.
> Und irgendeine Rolle im Netz ordern nur weil jemand sagt die wäre toll,  ohne sie jemals selbst begrabbelt zu haben, ist wir ne Wundertüte.


 Die haben nur leider nicht annähernd die Auswahl wie im Netz.


 Naja, ich bestell einfach mal die Penn.#c


Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Spaßfischer (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Lol, vor 14 Stunden hattest du noch genug von den "billig" Rollen. Und jetzt bist du von den teuren shimano wieder zur Penn... Deine Gedankengänge soll man mal verstehen.

Wenn du schonmal in einem Angelshop gewesen bist und unterschiedliche Preissegmente an Rollen durch gekurbelt hättest, würdest du wissen, dass man durchaus Schlüsse ziehen kann. Wie sich Rollen dann am Wasser präsentieren kann sich natürlich unterscheiden, aber so ist es auch mit Ruten, Gummis, Einhängern, usw...
Dann hoffe ich für dich, dass du zufrieden bist und den tröt nicht wieder hoch holen musst.


Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Hast du sonst nur die eine andere (kleinere) Spinnrolle in Verwendung?



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Naja, ich bestell einfach mal die Penn.#c


 
Dann liegst du mit einer erprobten 4000er (Shimano/Ryobi-Größe) Metallrolle mit normaler Übersetzung <100,- nicht verkehrt. Wenn die dir irgendwann zu rau läuft oder ggfs. steigenden Ansprüchen nichtmehr genügt, degradier sie halt zum Ersatz, auf eine Zweitrute oder zur Ansitzrolle und kauf was neues.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Lorenz: Ja, die Quantum Hypercast TP820.

Habe jetzt an diese gedacht. https://www.angelplatz.de/penn-battle-ii-3000--rup247


Probieren geht über studieren#c


----------



## Polarfuchs (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Leech schrieb:


> habe eine Angelrolle mal online bezogen....weils nen Zugabe zu nem Zeitungsabonnment war. EienSänger Pro-T Black 25FD.
> Funktioniert bis heute überraschenderweise.
> ansonsten hab ich bisher alles einmal in der hand gehabt, teilweise sogar im laden an eine ähnliche rute geschnallt und geschaut wie es sich anfühlt. alles andere lohnt nicht.



Der is jut|muahah:


----------



## Hänger06 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Sach mal Vincent-,


warum bleibst du den nicht bei der Hypercast oder Repta..?bei dein Vorgaben nutze ich sie in 3000er Größe mit einer 16lbs schnur. sind alle ab 3000er-4000er für unter 80€ (3000er inkl Versd. ca 45€) im Netz zu bestellen! und wenn Daiwa bei einer 3000er für unter 100€ schau nach einer BG, würde ich aber für eine Hypercast stehen lassen. Ich fische seit diesen Jahr nur noch Hypercast und WFT Repta ob als 2000er bis 4000er für mich das beste an Preisleistung.


oder mal bei Nordfishing777.- rum stöbern bei den Ryobi Rollen (TT.Power4000er, die habe ich auch, ist aber einer 4000er Hyper gewichen, ab 22gr Köder bis 60gr, spinner 4er-6er Gummis ab 5inch.)und vergleich mal die Preise hier in DE!.Spro und andere sind Ryobi-Klone, bei Excentergetriebe für mich die Nr.1.



Gruß.


p.s. beim Händler von wegen "günstigen Preis" immer mal nachfragen ob die Ersatzspule dabei ist>Hypercast.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Spro und andere sind Ryobi-Klone



Schon lustig, was einige glauben zu wissen.

Ryobi baut nachweislich seit min. 18 Jahren keine Rollen mehr...da gabs noch nicht mal ne RedArc, ist seitdem nur noch nen Label wie eben auch Spro, Tubertini, Grauvell usw.



Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Santy (23. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Unter 100€ hat sich einiges getan und ihr diskutiert immer noch über Ryobi.
Alleine die Daiwa BG räumt da richtig auf, aber ne, hat ja keinen Metallrotor, sondern nur nen 100x besseren Getriebeaufbau.
Bei euch Ewiggestrigen fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein.
Das anglerboard fühlt sich in Sachen Beitragsqualität und-ordnung wie ein Misthaufen an.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Santy schrieb:


> Alleine die Daiwa BG räumt da richtig auf, aber ne, hat ja keinen Metallrotor, sondern nur nen 100x besseren Getriebeaufbau.



100x besser, ah ja.
Nur mal zum Mitschreiben... normales Excentergetriebe, da laufen keine Rennhamster drin rum.

Abgesehen davon, die kleinen BGs sind nichts besondres, wenn sind nur die dicken preislich attraktiv...und da tun sich dann auch Schwächen auf für diese Rollengröße.

Die Rollen müssen sich erstmal paar Jahre bewähren, vorallem wenn es davon komplett vers. Varianten im Umlauf gibt und kaum einer weiß, ob er die bessere oder schlechtere Version sein Eigen nennt.


Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (23. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...vorallem wenn es davon komplett vers. Varianten im Umlauf gibt...




Moin, was gibt es denn da für Varianten und wodurch unterscheiden die sich?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Bleibt geschmeidig Leute.

Also ich fische ja momentan noch meine Hypercast TP820. Will aber nach Gehalt in den Angelladen und mal paar Rollen kurbeln. Zumal ich dem Besitzer absolut vertraue. So jetzt kommts. Ich hab dasselbe Problem wie mit der Nasci. Ganz plötzlich. Ich werfe aus, kurble paar Meter ein und plötzlich wird der Wiederstand deutlich geringer. Habe ich heute mit Gummi getestet. Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr#c

Ich hab davor immer mit der TP geblinkert und ich hatte nie dieses Phänomen. Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, es hat was mit der Schnur zu tun... Kann es sein, dass die Tournament sehr viel Wasser aufnimmt und deshalb, je mehr Schnur im Wasser ist, es sich anfangs schwerer kurbeln lässt? Klingt vollkommen abgedroschen, aber ich kann es mir nicht anders erklären. Es sei gesagt, dass ich die Tournament auf die Ersatzspule der TP gespult habe. Aber ich denke daran kann es nicht liegen. Es muss, aus welchem Grund auch immer, an der Schnur liegen #c

Ich mach mir demnächst nochmal die Spule mit der PP drauf und wenn das Problem dann weg ist, liegts an der Schnur.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, was gibt es denn da für Varianten und wodurch unterscheiden die sich?


Übersee und Japan-Version.
Erkennbar an der Kurbel und beim Öffnen der JDM gibts nen böses Erwachen...deutlich mindere Qualität.
Auch die JDM wurde in Europa und USA verkauft ohne das die Händler wußten was sie da hatten.
Mittlerweile ist Daiwa zurückgerudert und vertreibt außerhalb Asiens nur noch die qualitativ besseren Übersee-Versionen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rannebert (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bleibt geschmeidig Leute.
> 
> Also ich fische ja momentan noch meine Hypercast TP820. Will aber nach Gehalt in den Angelladen und mal paar Rollen kurbeln. Zumal ich dem Besitzer absolut vertraue. So jetzt kommts. Ich hab dasselbe Problem wie mit der Nasci. Ganz plötzlich. Ich werfe aus, kurble paar Meter ein und plötzlich wird der Wiederstand deutlich geringer. Habe ich heute mit Gummi getestet. Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr#c
> 
> ...




Schliesst Du den Bügel per Hand oder per Kurbelumdrehung?
Wäre das einzige, was mir noch einfallen würde dazu. Wenn Du per Kurbel schliesst, mag die Schnur nicht immer sauber in der Rille im Schnurlaufröllchen landen, wenn sie dann noch besonders dünn ist und sich schon halb daneben abgelegt hat, dann könnte es sein, dass sich das erst nach ein paar Umdrehungen von selbst löst.


Aber sowas müsste ich selber mal in der Hand haben, um da eine nähere Diagnose zu stellen.


Falls Du bisher immer vermittels der Kurbel den Bügel umgelegt hast, dann versuch mal bitte, das mit der Hand zu machen, und dann gleichzeitig die Schnur ins Röllchen zu bringen und direkt noch dabei zu spannen. Und dann kannst Du beginnen (auch die lockere) Schnur aufzukurbeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Immer per Hand...


----------



## hecht99 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

An welcher Rute fischt du denn die erwähnten Köder? Wie alt ist deine Rolle?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Rute ist die Shotgun 3 von Quantum.
Rolle ist ca ein Jahr alt. Mich wunderts nur das beide Rollen dasselbe Phänomen aufwiesen und es mit der PP Schnur an der TP820 nicht vorkam..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen das es an der Schnur liegt...
Wie schwer soll die dann laufen wenn erst ein schwerer Köder dran hängt...
Schnur kann nur minimal bis fast garnichts das Kurbeln beeinträchtigen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Hattest du die Schnur nicht erst neu draufgezogen?

Klingt für mich zwar etwas seltsam, aber dann scheint ihr beim Aufspulen irgendwas verbockt zu haben, wenn das bei vers. Rollen auftritt.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Was soll man da verbocken? Wie erklärt ihr es dann, das es immer nur die ersten 10m ca so ist? 



Wie haben die Schnur auf Spannung aufgespult. Ich habe mehrere Rollen so bespult und es gab nie Probleme.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Überprüfe mal deine Ringe ob Du da ein Riss hast, vielleicht klemmt sich die schnur da ein bei bestimmter Rutenstellung... Hatte ich auch mal, aber bei mir hat der Ring dann immer die Schnur gekappt...
War auch nur ein Haarriss drin und kaum zu erkennen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen aber ich guck mal. Dann müsste ja auch an der Schnur Abrieb zu erkennen sein...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Zb das die Schnur leicht rutscht.

Ansonsten hat die Schnur null Einfluss auf das Kurbeln und deren Kraftschluss.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Seltsam seltsam das Ganze...Ich schau nachher erstmal nach den Ringen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Die Ringe sind einwandfrei#c


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Nimm mal sicherheitshalber nen Q-Tip (drösel den vorher etwas auf) und fahre damit sachte alle Ringeinlagen ab.
Wenn was von der Watte in einer Einlage hängenbleibt, hast du den Übeltäter gefunden.
Mitunter sind solche Abplatzer oder Rissr so klein, das man sie nicht gleich sieht.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Ok mache ich morgen mal, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## magi (28. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

12 Seiten für ne u100 Shimanorolle, die es nicht tut. Und jetzt sind noch mysteriöse Schnur bzw. die ehemalige Rolle +Rute im Spiel.. Mal ehrlich Leute, langsam gehen Chips und Bier aus! 



Rolle ist umgetauscht - Check!
Der Laden des Vertrauens wird bald aufgesucht - Check!
Der Themenstarter sucht eine neue Rolle aus - Check! 



(Wenn es umbedingt eine Shimano werden soll, würde ich mir persönlich nix unterhalb einer Stadic ansehen und erst recht nicht HG/XG-Modelle ins Auge fassen. Der höhere Anlaufwiderstand wäre für mich ein K.O.-Kriterium wenn es um sanften Lauf geht!)



Wozu noch weiter in epischer Breite?!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Schön das du konstruktiv was dazu beigetragen hast


Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich ne Daiwa BG. Und jetzt?|wavey:


----------



## magi (28. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Gerne! Und jetzt wünsche ich dir viel Spass & Erfolg mit der Daiwa - oder was auch immer sich noch beim Probekurbeln ergeben wird! Ne Low Budget Daiwa reicht einer Shimano in ähnlichem Preissegment mmn auch nicht mal eben das Wasser, just my thoughts...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Andere behaupten das genaue Gegenteil 
Da macht jeder andere Erfahrungen


----------



## magi (28. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

You get what you (are willing to) pay for!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*



magi schrieb:


> You get what you (are willing to) pay for!




Genau das ist eben nicht immer so.
Aber muss ja Leute geben die das glauben|wavey:


----------



## magi (28. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Nicht immer, aber der Trend ist klar erkennbar. Das hat mit Glauben nicht viel zu tun! Aber jeder muss halt seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln. Das nimmt einem keiner - und auch kein Forum -  ab!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Eben und da bin ich ehrlich - Ich habe wenig bis null Erfahrungen mit Spinnrollen. Aber wenn ich dann oft lese, das nagelneue Stradics für 180 Euro schleifen, klackern etc, dann hält mich das halt vom Kauf ab und ich teste erstmal in niedrigerem Preissegment.


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Shimano Nasci 4000FB XG*

Ich hab schon ne 2500er Rarenium FA platt gefischt.... Wolbere aus dem Forum hat die nochmal "gerettet" - aber ist def nicht mehr so smooth wie damals. Und das war keine Billig Rolle.... Hab ne olle 2500er Technium FA die gefühlt seit 15 Jahren ohne Murren läuft. Sogar Mittelmeer und Salzwasser war ihr egal. Und das war ne andere Preisklasse als Rarenium. Die alten 4000er Stradics (die weissen mit blauschimmer) haben nach wie vor Ihren Dienst an den Matchruten. Die 4000er Stradic vom Vater ist abgenutzt vom Spinnfischen. Merkt man im Lauf. Da kann man mit schmieren nix mehr machen. Getriebe hat einfach Spiel bekommen. 

 Hab seit 2,5 Jahren jetzt ne Caldia die das leichte Pilkern und Jiggen an der Ostsee auch super verarbeitet hat. Teuer muss nicht immer ewig halten. Oft wird zu kleinen Rollen zuviel zugelastet. Ne 2500er Shimano würde an ner Zanderjigge im Fluss reichen - die Haltbarkeit hat es bei mir aber widerlegt. Egal wie präzise das Getriebe gearbeitet wurde.


----------

